# A poll on retirement age



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

What age did you retire OR seriously plan to retire? 

Do you regret you did not check out at 62 ?


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll be 61 in March and I'm retired. Actually forced to by health issues but I still collect my salary. Perks of owning your own business. I seem to recall a POTUS that claimed I didn't build my business but he was an idiot and I'm sure he still is.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

When I was 40, I planned on retiring at 55. But at 44 I married a girl 16 years younger than me and at age 48, we had a baby boy. Wife has been a stay at home but finished her degree and has a teacher certification. She is looking for a teaching job now. When i hit 66 in 13 months I will retire from my Engineering job but will be starting a Ministry position.

I have been buying my retirement toys. Got me a Tundra, a camper and a boat. Looking forward to the easy life.

*13 months Baby!*


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I have five more years and I am done with shift work at the age of 55, I will have to move on to something part time for extra money and to stay busy.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

As soon as you can and feel comfortable. I left at 50 and now glad I did. Have been on a wild ride since. Now have medical issue that restrict the ride. Glad I left early.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

56 medically retired not by choice feel like a wimp about it


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

EMS 27 yrs! At 48 I'm out!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm planning/hoping on 60. I've adjusted my exit plan from 55, a few years ago. 

Who knows how the next 10 years will pan out? Health Ins will definitely be a factor. The wife and I are currently spending $1,606.00 per month. That could easily double in 10 years. Factor in property taxes, insurance(s), Fed Tax... Heck, I may work until I die, or until I hit 65..... Unless I find the right sucker to buy my biz for a lot of money.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't ever plan on completely retiring...Thinking that I will always have an iron in the fire somewhere...I will position myself so that I can work remotely...I want to stay employed so I can still have a primary managed care insurance plan for me & the wife, & not rely on Medicare as primary or have a huge secondary payment to cover extras, dental, vision, etc


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

I retired at 60, and haven't looked back. Due to an expertly managed investments, (Fidelity) and Social Security, I am actually getting more income than I was when I was working and none of the BS.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Going in the next few months. Iâ€™m 57.....was planning on going Dec 2nd â€˜15 but got an offer. Planned on last summer, then the end of the year. Another offer and Iâ€™m still here. Planning on turning my paperwork in for the end of May. If I donâ€™t go ahead and do it, Iâ€™ll never get outta here....32 years is enough!...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

When I die I will retire-I like what I do.


----------



## AggieDad (Dec 12, 2009)

I just turned 58 and figure to go another 7 - 10 years. I still like my job and the people I work with, so I am not in a hurry.


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

thought about leaving at 55 then 60. decided there's a lot of stuff I could do, but none of it pays this good and is this easy. plan to stick it out to 66. almost like semi retired now. I work 4 10's with 6 wks of vac. and 10 holidays. workin 'bout 170 days a year unless overtime.


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

Laid off 2 years ago, at 56 and not going back to work, wife plans to work till she is 60. I was lucky to have saved and invested enough to not have to work.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's the real question. What in the heck do you do with all the free time? I'm sure the first few years will be fun/new adventures. What about 7-10 years in? 

My mother and step dad have their State Fair biz, which takes up about 4 months out of the year. They go to church a lot. They both love to go shopping, and not buy anything. 

I'm not wired that way. Our plan is to take the first couple years, and travel-fish all over the USA. And spend some real quality time at cool places. We've been kicking around getting a smallish farm (30-50 acres). Which can/will occupy a lot of time. 

Oh well, White Folk problems... back to work!


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a bunch of hobbies and spend a lot of time in Rocksprings...
to do list is way too long, I have no idea where all the time goes.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Be sure you have something to do vs sitting in front of a computer all day.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

> Heck, I may work until I die,


It appears that inevitably that is my plan.

I married late in life and have three kids nearing college age.
Spouse is a spendthrift will never work.
No inheritance coming my way nor pension. Just an IRA/403b
So ..................I guess I am doomed.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I was 44 when I retired the 1st time & 62 when I retired from civilian life.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I figure I'll die working at my desk and then be cremated with it.


----------



## JSimpson65 (Feb 20, 2012)

MarkU said:


> Here's the real question. What in the heck do you do with all the free time? I'm sure the first few years will be fun/new adventures. What about 7-10 years in?


Exactly the issue I have. I'm fortunate that I could retire now (age 52), but just don't see how I would keep myself occupied over the next decade or two. Right now I'm pretty much taking it month by month - keep working as long as it's more fun than not working. I also have two kids in middle school, and feel like I set a better example for them if I'm working than if I'm not.

My father retired at 55, and had 10 good years of travelling, golf, etc., but then had a lot of health problems and spent most of the next 10 years in and out of hospitals, rehab, wheelchairs, etc.. Looking back, I think he's fortunate to have retired as early as he did. One of my biggest fears is not retiring until too late, and then not being able to really enjoy the fruits of 30+ years of working.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

No reason to retire if you love your job. I donâ€™t....can always go back to work....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I retired at 55 1/2 on 01/01/2000. I had planned to work until about 65 or so but I had my time in for full retirement and my job description changed and I was no longer physically qualified to do my job per my left knee.

I was nervous at first because I didn't want to take a chance on out living my money. But I soon realized that at some point that it about time a lot more than money. You may be able to get more money but once you spend an hour or a day, etc it's gone and can never be replaced. 

I would have retired with a much nicer nest egg but I wouldn't take anything for the time I've had with my family and friends. Sometimes things just work out the way they are supposed to. It surely did for me on this situation.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

I am hanging it up at 60. 38 years with the same company. My biggest question is where to retire Mrs Bear can work anywhere with high speed internet. Summers will be at the cabin in Colorado. New Braunfels has out grown us. We have a great piece of property in Aransas Pass to build our dream home. We are second guessing after Harvey. It is a beautiful view but the cost of construction and maintenance is crazy.


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

When I was 61+ in 2011. The USPS offered an early out with a bonus to leave for EAS employees. Had 27 yrs with military time combined, didn't need to ask me twice! Slowed down a bit last year with a triple bypass, but almost 100% again. Hope I catch up with all you old farts and young pups here soon!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Coached 40 years, retired at age 65. Couldn't give 110% effort to my athletes, hit my $$$ numbers, time for a younger coach to take over.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Retire? I am not about to when I am in the prime of my life. Maybe at 85, we will see.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

MarkU said:


> Here's the real question. What in the heck do you do with all the free time?!


 I plan to retire and spend all my free time on the internet. Getting into arguments with strangers about the insignificant.
How much will heath insurance be and I can tell you when I can retire. Every year I wind up with a bunch of vacation days I have to use or lose. So I use them and end up getting really bored from just hanging around the house. It has to be a helluva adjustment not to have the work aspect of your life anymore.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

I've got it all figured out. I can retire exactly five years after I die..

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Praying and planning to retire at 52.............now I gotta get my wife and kids on board with the plan. LOL

They are better at spending than I am at making it.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Walkin' Jack said:


> I retired at 55 1/2 on 01/01/2000. I had planned to work until about 65 or so but I had my time in for full retirement and my job description changed and I was no longer physically qualified to do my job per my left knee.
> 
> I was nervous at first because I didn't want to take a chance on out living my money. But I soon realized that at some point that it about time a lot more than money. You may be able to get more money but once you spend an hour or a day, etc it's gone and can never be replaced.
> 
> I would have retired with a much nicer nest egg but I wouldn't take anything for the time I've had with my family and friends. Sometimes things just work out the way they are supposed to. It surely did for me on this situation.


This is so true.

What most of the working folks think is, retirement is like your vacation now. You make plans for the 1, 2 or 3 weeks you are off and plan to go, go, go for that time. Even if fishing you plan to fish most of the day.

Me i just take my time. When I go fishing, I go for a week. Might fish an hour or two, read or just sit back and rest. On travel, when I go, I go to a country or town, maybe go look around for three or four hours a day and call it a day. However breakfast is at 9am or 10am. It takes me two or three days to see what a lot of folks see in one day and are tired out from it.

It took about two years to get to this mode. Most of you folks are burning the candle at both ends in the work force. I did. Now I don't even have a candle.

My wife and I now say how did we get stuff done when we worked. I don't know.

Things have changed now due to medical issues. I do try to travel a bit but that is on the down side now. had I waited till 65, I would not have been able to have the adventures I have been on.

I worked with a guy who loved his job. He was still there till he had his first heart attack at 68. As he had not done any hobbies, he was lost and bored. He lived 5 more years sitting on his porch and rocking. I am not knocking that but he told me "he wished he had developed a hobby as he did not know what to do with his time." He did a bit of travel with me but did not like it. He did do a bit of hunting and fishing but he said the pace was to slow. He did it his way and that is what he wanted to do so I won't even say it was wrong. You need to do as you please.

Have fun.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

First retirement at 50, second at 57, third at 62, and pensions from all three. Have been consulting and college teaching now for several years...don't anticipate retiring from that unless health dictates. 

I'm amazed at folks who say "what do I do with all the free time"? LOL, I'm much busier in retirement than when working for Corporate America... Some many things to do, so little time.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Court said:


> When I die I will retire-I like what I do.


Thee and me, Court.. Unoficially turned over the reins at 65 to the next generation...but kept my foot in the door. Never figgered I would have to deal with another 20+ years with nuthin to do..

Luv being around people and guess I'm in it till the grave... No Complaints


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I started saving for retirement late . Even though I made good money most of my life. I plan to work until I can't. I've watched too many family members retire only to die a few years later. Having half the year off gives me plenty of time to do what I want to do . I'll just have to recruit a young guy at work to do the climbing. Insurance is big as well as the jump my retirement is shown to make between 62 and 65.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

my father is 72 and mother is 67 and they arent retired. They own a small business together and enjoy being active at their business. They are both in great health and a fish off the bank twice a week. No high blood pressure, no diabetes, they eat right and stay active.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

MarkU said:


> Here's the real question. What in the heck do you do with all the free time?


Trust me, you will be busier in retirement than you ever were working.

Initially you will socialize so much that you'll have to pick & chose which ones to attend. As you mentioned, travel & see the places you & your wife have been wanting to see. In between trips you'll be busy with home improvements/repairs. You'll also have more quality hobby time (golfing/hunting/fishing/etc) because you can go while 'others' are at work. Don't be surprise if you take an interest in cooking & gardening... speaking of which, it worth equally splitting all the household chores with your wife so you both can share some time just talking over a beverage every afternoon.

Retirement is whatever you want it to be & is especially great when you have someone to share it with. :cheers:


----------



## Retired (May 12, 2014)

Retired at 56, planned to go at 60 but got an offer I could not refuse. Donâ€™t know how I had time to work.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Plan on retiring at 62. If the wife wants to keep working that's fine with me. I will be spending a lot of time at the camp. Will have a grandson in June so he should be a handful when he is 3. It will give me a lot of time with him so I can teach him about life.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Got laid off after 17 years Monday afternoon. Severance check with 2 weeks pay and 2 days holiday pay hit the bank this morning. Might I say I paid in a sheite load of taxes this morning. Damm I wish we were a tax exempt state


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

30y service and 60y old and retired and ain't regreted...


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

I asked former coworkers and friends who were retired recently (less than two years) about their adjustments to retirement. Unanimously the answer was â€œdonâ€™t do it if you still can hang in there ... â€œ The common reason is that they have been so bored!


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Retired at 62 will be 65 next month. Wife will hang it up sometime this year. We live on Lake Palestine and have a house in Crystal Beach. Keeping up two homes keeps my busy enough. We are in good health and enjoy our family will keep two houses until gets to be to much. I have lost several friends that did not get to enjoy retirement.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Retirement*

I never thought that I would get here but I have arrived! I worked almost my whole life. I grew up in a grocery store and went to work in engineering in 1973. I retired just this past June at 68 years of age. Life has been good and I feel fortunate. Everything is paid off. I have a small ranch, a house near the coast and a house northwest of Houston. I have a small retirement, Social Security and an IRA and 457K. My present retirement income is less than half of what I was making when I decided to hang it up. I could have stayed until I keeled over but my bucket list was long and completion time was getting short. The saying that you either have money and no time or time and no money is so true! I have a lot of hobbies, hunting, fishing, classic cars, collectibles, etc. that will keep me busy and broke (unless managed). I'm getting to the realization that I may need to sell some of my stuff to be able to have the money to complete the rest! My first 6 months of retirement was fixing things that I had been putting off. I still need to side my house, put up a fence, build a house or a trailer cover (and buy a trailer) at the ranch, bulkhead my lots, restore my 3 classic cars/trucks, repair my wrecked Toyota Corolla, etc., etc., ...... The worse thing is that my body is wearing out especially the knees. I also think that my cholesterol meds make my shoulder, arms, legs and muscles sore constantly. If I had to do it over again I'd not be so principled and outspoken and just keep quiet/go with the flow and hung in there to receive a great pension and retire at 62. Oh well, I did it my way! No regrets. I just don't have money for gambling and wild women!


----------



## jormsby (Jun 7, 2013)

retired in September 2017 at age 47. 25 years federal law enforcement. I made it 2 months and went back to work for a company doing what I really like. Its nice double dipping and still have time to do as I please!!


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

I retired at 44 and did a few more projects and retired again.
I have been relaxed and comfortable for 20 years...
My wife keeps telling me Iâ€™m too relaxed and not as comfortable as I think I am...
I think she wants me to go back to work.

I enjoy watching the trees grow...her, not so much, so.

Iâ€™m going to start collecting SS immediately (whiskey and cigar money) under the advice of CPA.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

55 for me. Iâ€™ll either be dead by then or financialy set to call it quits. Sacrificing now to hopefully reap the rewards in 12.5 years.


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

I left in 2012 at age 56. My only regret is I didn?t leave at 55.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I work for myself and turned one of my hobbies into a full time gig. Hoping I never have to get a "real" job again...


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

We retired in 2003, I was 56 and my wife 47, the retirement packages were too good to pass up. We took care of our parents until 2014 and have pretty much done as we pleased. Money has never been an issue since our investments are in good hands.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

With as much time off as I get, I may work forever. Being that I'm only 9.5 years into a 30+ year career, who knows how things will be years from now. 
I know social security won't be around for me. 

I've been off of work since the end of Oct and go back in two weeks....(vacation mixed w paternity leave) and I have busier than I ever imagined. I can imagine if I was retired...


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

I can retire at 57, but the pension will be a lot better if I wait until I'm 62. Long way off. Hopefully, the TRS stays solvent!


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

MarkU said:


> Here's the real question. What in the heck do you do with all the free time? I'm sure the first few years will be fun/new adventures. What about 7-10 years in?
> 
> My mother and step dad have their State Fair biz, which takes up about 4 months out of the year. They go to church a lot. They both love to go shopping, and not buy anything.
> 
> ...


I'm sort of retired. I still have to work to earn my income but, it's my own business and on my time and it only takes up an average of 15-20 hours a week. Some weeks I spend no time on it, others I spend all my waking time on it. I live on acreage and have more to do than I'll ever finish. The 2 limiting factors on getting stuff done are available time and money, more so the time than the money. I don't know how I'd ever get anything done if I had to go to an actual job 5 days a week, this place would be falling down around me.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Got laid off after 17 years Monday afternoon. Severance check with 2 weeks pay and 2 days holiday pay hit the bank this morning. Might I say I paid in a sheite load of taxes this morning. Damm I wish we were a tax exempt state


That is such BS that the govt treats a severance check like a bonus. When people need the money the most the govt screws even harder! Sorry to hear about your job.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I am eligible to retire at age 50. 22 years of service. I am mandatory at 57 with 29 years of service. So in 3 years I can retire. I may but have not decided yet. Financially with my pension, personal retirement account, and social security supplement, I can go at 50. I very well may do it just because but who knows. I still love the job and the pay ain't bad but unlimited fishing and bike riding days does sound good. The wife wants to work another 9 years which puts me at 55. I will likely go to 55.

That extra time translates into about $1,000 per month more for my pension plus how much my personal retirement account will increase through contributions and growth.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Pulled the pin at 62.
Took a 25% hit on SS and on a union pension.
Couldn't take anymore of the inmates running the asylum and all the CYA by management to meet their goals at all costs. 
Never looked back or kept up with what was going on after I left.
Didn't start looking for a part time job.
Didn't have anywhere near what the "experts" say you should have to retire.
Never been happier.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

RRbohemian said:


> That is such BS that the govt treats a severance check like a bonus. When people need the money the most the govt screws even harder! Sorry to hear about your job.


X 2! Hope some ghetto rat chokes on the cheese you paid for.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

im doing the 62 thing.. I have no retirement income other than ss.. but every dam thing I own will be paid in full.. I have every toy a man could want and a full cabinet shop of wood toys.. ill just build cool stuff and maybe a house kitchen every now and then. if I get hungry ill go shoot something and get to enjoy the hunting as well.. pork is on the menu with all the hogs around the ranch and a deer or 3 every season. im just not going to worry about it.. ive made it this far I guess ill make it the rest of the way.. :texasflag


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

^^^ There ya go... This is a positive attitude!!! ^^^


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I am pulling the plug in 14 months and my wife in 16. Will have 32 years with the State and will make as much retired as I would be working so why continue to fight the traffic plus we are both so ready to get away from Austin. Haven't decided yet what we will do as far as drawing SS but I don't see much benefit in waiting past 62 (get it as soon as we can). We have some good friends that are going to retire at the same time we are and we are going to hit the road in our RV's and see the country. They a have a ranch in East Texas so we will use it as a home base. Spend the Summer up North where it is cooler and come back to E. Texas for deer season and the holidays. None of us are worried about getting bored.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I just retired 12/29/2017 at 58 years old. Life is good! Just bought a 13 Whaler with a 50 Yamaha for my first project. Gonna fix it up really nice and give it to my son when he completes AIT and the Army decides where they gonna send him. Driving to Mom and Dads tomorrow and gonna spend about a week with them. Right now, I have plenty to keep me busy for a long time. I am liking this retirement stuff, 43 years in the workforce is enough.


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

I retired at 54 the end of last March after 32 years, I was done. I've been working mostly around the house, will probably remodel living room and kitchen then call it quits on the house. I will end up doing something, but sure would be nice for it to be about 3 days a week.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

This thread is misleading as the poll was omitted


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

I will retire in two weeks! Wednesday Jan 24 will be my last day actually working-will be on phase down burning accrued leave for a little while. After 30 years of PoPo work, I know I won't be able to sit still. Mama made me promise to not even look for a job for at least 3 months. After the "mandatory time out" I gotta find something to do (maybe part time) for the next 14 years until I get SS.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Retire*

What is this retirement thing you speak of.......

Technically retired at 53 but doing my own gig now, have zero plans on never not working.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I could go now, but probably will try 5 more years. The market and money I make suffice me doing so. 
My wife is a teacher in a high demand subject and can work or Tudor anywhere. She has offers on a continuous basis.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I retired at 37. My original plan was to work to 50 but 3 years ago I was laid off after working for the same company engineering company for 17 years. Since the price of oil has stay low there hasnâ€™t been much demand for offshore structural designers. 

Thankfully, I am debt free and have been saving and investing my money since I started working. I donâ€™t have wife or kids so it is easier for me to live on less. 

I have been lot more busy in the last few years than when I was working. I go visit my mom every few months in West Texas on her farm. I helped with my stepmom with her cancer treatment. There is always something that needs to be done around the house. 

This last summer I got certified as a SCUBA instructor and have been working part time for a shop. This has been a lot of fun and currently in the process of buying a new offshore boat that will hopefully let me do a lot more spearfishing this summer.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I had planned on going at 62. Now that txdot has bought us out, it's going to be more like 66. This land purchase and move will hit me for about 60 grand out of pocket. Praying for good health for many years to come.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Define "retirement".
I've known a lot of people technically retired but they still took on a different full-time job or still put in 40 hours of work weekly.
I myself was planning to retire at 50 but I had to change my plan to 60. When I retire, I will definitely NOT take on a full-time job (no matter if it's a good pay). I will NOT do another gig (my own or with someone else). The most I plan to work is 10 hours weekly. I want to take 3-month vacation (or three 1-month) every year.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I'm pretty sdure I'll ber working up to lunchtime on the day of my funeral....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't think I'm ever gonna be able to retire


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Counting the Mondays. Not many more.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Retired from my first real job at 43. Worked on and off other jobs for a few years but havent had a real job in years. Never doubted any move.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I started my career with a major oil company. There was a big gap between my age and the next level of engineers. They were 62-65 and had each been with the company 35-40 years. I watched them retire. Unfortunately four of the five passed away within two years of leaving the company. I always wondered if the shock of not having to be at work at 7:30 after all those years killed them.

I went out on my own in 1980. I still work part-time but I am trying to sell the balance of my business. For me the gradual move away from working has been better. It would be nice to take a vacation and not have the **** phone ring.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

The next recession and I am out.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Started retiring at 51. Took me about 2 years to fully get out. I still have plenty to do, but if I get tired of it, I'll jump back in.


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

As soon as RailRoad retirement says I can. Current rules states 60 YO with 30 years of service. I will have 35 years in at 60, so at this time the answer is 60.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

64 loving it


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

If you have been saving correctly all through the years, it will work. I walked out of work in February of 2012 at 57 & 1/2 years old. I was supposed to be taking 4 days off. I had planned to work until 60 at least. Some big things happened and it turned out I never worked another day. It took me several years to realize it and be comfortable, but the retirement was a blessing in disguise. Saving really does work. My net worth is greater now than it was almost 6 years ago.


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

I retired at 64 after working for the same company for 30 years. Could of used a little more money but we get by. Rfiying house to get some extra and pay a few more bills off. It does get boring sitting around the house and watching tv. wouldn't mind a part time job maybe 20 hours a week. that could be bingo money.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Reading this thread is making me retire now!


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

I retired at Age 59 ; after 36 years in the oil patch. !/2 of that was overseas. I had originally planned 55, but that was too early. Will be 2 years in May, having lots of fun. Visiting the kids, traveling and lots of hunting and fishing.


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Retired at 65*

I retired at age 65 from HP (Hewlett Packard) after 23 years. I then started a guide service, Louisiana Limits. Great retirement, it keeps me busy.

The one thing to remember is stay active.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Lexy1 said:


> Define "retirement".
> I've known a lot of people technically retired but they still took on a different full-time job or still put in 40 hours of work weekly.
> I myself was planning to retire at 50 but I had to change my plan to 60. When I retire, I will definitely NOT take on a full-time job (no matter if it's a good pay). I will NOT do another gig (my own or with someone else). The most I plan to work is 10 hours weekly. I want to take 3-month vacation (or three 1-month) every year.


To me retirement means not going to work anymore.
Seems as though some don't see it that way. 
To me going back to work after "retiring" is like being able to be a little bit pregnant, it just don't happen.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

RRbohemian said:


> That is such BS that the govt treats a severance check like a bonus. When people need the money the most the govt screws even harder! Sorry to hear about your job.


Yea, taxes, ins., 401K, SS, blah blah blah,... a little over $14K.
Not worried about loosing the job. I saw it coming for 2 years. Just glad to be out of the headache and stress level went from HERO to ZERO!!!


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

As soon as you can! I jumped at 59 and have not regretted


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I retired at 56 and would have retired sooner if I had known how great retirement was. I worked in a mega-corp all my career and was ready to get out asap. I really value my freedom. By that I mean that I don't care for anyone planning my day for me. Especially if my best interest is not considered. Meetings, travel, dealing with external/internal customers was no fun. I can't even imagine going back to work. Regardless of the money. My wife retired at 55 and we both have not looked back. We are probably more busy now than before! When folks asked me if I was going to get bored in retirement, I just smile and know they don't know what the hell they are talking about. By the way, not everyone is cut out to retire early. Some folks prefer to get up and have structure and head to an office. That is great too. Whatever floats your boat!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

You only live once on this planet.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

How do you know when you have enough $$ saved for retirement? What is that number? I know it's different for everyone. My financial adviser says I can quit at 60. Not sure I want to. I want to go to 62 so I can start getting my SS. At 65 start collecting my pension and drawing off of my 401 (k). Not sure what to expect from the wifee's Teachers Retirement Plan.

Never too early to start planning.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

I retired at 55 and never looked back. However, after retirement, I feel that I worked harder mowing grass and jobs around the house. Been retired 19 years.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Retired at 66 and returned to work part-time for a couple of years. May go back to work in Dallas area to be closer to grand kids. Also, and mostly, to stay busy. Will eventually make it an on-the-road position.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

... 57


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

I could retire now, but I am really enjoying my job. I work 14 days a month have 6 weeks vacation. I work less than 1/2 of the year and pay is very good. I am going to retire when it aint fun any more.

Ed


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Been in this line of work in the financial industry for 30 years this year. I plan to work 2 more years and retire at 55. Can't wait.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> This thread is misleading as the poll was omitted


That is the sign of YOU really need to retire. YOu cannot stop working even on 2cool.....hahaha.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

hook'n'em said:


> *How do you know when you have enough $$ saved for retirement?* What is that number? I know it's different for everyone. My financial adviser says I can quit at 60. Not sure I want to. I want to go to 62 so I can start getting my SS. At 65 start collecting my pension and drawing off of my 401 (k). Not sure what to expect from the wifee's Teachers Retirement Plan.
> 
> Never too early to start planning.


Excellent question but will have a lot of poor answers.
Each person has DIFFERENT situations.
Each person has DIFFERENT desires and ambitions.
Each person has DIFFERENT goals.
Last but not least, what you plan today can change tomorrow (it already happened to me couple times).


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I changed my mind. I'm ready to retire now! Anyone want to buy a Biz? $3.5 Mill today, that's a bargain!


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

ChuChu said:


> I retired at 60, and haven't looked back. Due to an expertly managed investments, (Fidelity) and Social Security, I am actually getting more income than I was when I was working and none of the BS.


 same with me, but I left at 50 with 30 years. we use Edward jones.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

hook'n'em said:


> .. At 65 start collecting my pension and drawing off of my 401 (k). Not sure what to expect from the wifee's Teachers Retirement Plan.
> 
> ...


Ideally, the amount you draw off your 401k would not exceed your income from your 401k.

The Teacher retirement isn't generous, but when combined with your other sources of income, your family should be set for life...never to worry about money again.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Here are two critical question about retirement income. 

1) Do you expect to spend the same amount of $$ in retirement as you did while still working? 

2) Do you have enough to last 20 years, assuming you retire at 60 and are in fairly good health?

If the answers are NO and YES then you are ready.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

hook'n'em said:


> How do you know when you have enough $$ saved for retirement? What is that number? I know it's different for everyone. My financial adviser says I can quit at 60. Not sure I want to. I want to go to 62 so I can start getting my SS. At 65 start collecting my pension and drawing off of my 401 (k). Not sure what to expect from the wifee's Teachers Retirement Plan.
> 
> Never too early to start planning.


Check you financial adviser - he should be telling you to wait 'til 67 to start drawing a check with full benefits

Don't count on TRS - my wife retired 5 years ago and we thought we'd be fine - - Her monthly annuity is OK, but the crazy nonsense that the legislature did to the health insurance for retirees jammed us up - I ended up putting her on my insurance.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Tuff said:


> Check you financial adviser - he should be telling you to wait 'til 67 to start drawing a check with full benefits
> 
> Don't count on TRS - my wife retired 5 years ago and we thought we'd be fine - - Her monthly annuity is OK, but the crazy nonsense that the legislature did to the health insurance for retirees jammed us up - I ended up putting her on my insurance.


That would be poor advice for myself anyway where my family history shows most of the men never see the age of 70.


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

MarkU said:


> I changed my mind. I'm ready to retire now! Anyone want to buy a Biz? $3.5 Mill today, that's a bargain!


Can I get $28 worth? I can't do the whole enchilada!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

MarkU said:


> I changed my mind. I'm ready to retire now! Anyone want to buy a Biz? $3.5 Mill today, that's a bargain!


Pm sent.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Started retiring at 51. Took me about 2 years to fully get out. I still have plenty to do, but if I get tired of it, I'll jump back in.


Mercy!......... Being the "Post Ho" that you are is dang near a full time job. You ain't go the time to jump back into anything!:tongue:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

1528mac said:


> Can I get $28 worth? I can't do the whole enchilada!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


That will buy you a, "Vowel." A very small vowel... :brew2:


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Brought my son into the business 3 years ago and was fixing to start a 4 day work week. Then, in October, my business partner of 16 years passed away unexpectedly. With my youngest son still at A+M for another year, maybe in a couple of years I can pull off the 4 day work week deal. That would be perfect. I will probably be selling commercial trucks till i die. But that's my choice, I love this business. I will be claiming SS next June when I turn 66.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh, and just in case one of you 2coolers want to un-retire I'll sell you this business for only a half a million.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

*Retirement Calculator*

Here is a retirement calculator that is pretty good. It can be used as a guideline only. Good luck!

https://www.firecalc.com/



hook'n'em said:


> How do you know when you have enough $$ save for retirement? What is that number? I know it's different for everyone. My financial adviser says I can quit at 60. Not sure I want to. I want to go to 62 so I can start getting my SS. At 65 start collecting my pension and drawing off of my 401 (k). Not sure what to expect from the wifee's Teachers Retirement Plan.
> 
> Never too early to start planning.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Tuff said:


> Check you financial adviser - he should be telling you to wait 'til 67 to start drawing a check with full benefits
> 
> ...


Personally, I would immediately fire any advisor who said that to me.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Iâ€™m 35 to 38 months out. Iâ€™ve got 28 years next month @ the day job. Seems like yesterday I was doing up downs @ The Academy with a retired Corp Sgt. Major smoking a cigarillo standing over me. Iâ€™ll be 58 when I quit. And Iâ€™ll get a 20% pay bump when I quit. 

All I can tell the younger fellas is maintain your health. Have a plan. That goes for a target age for retirement, what you are going to do when you quit, financial objectives, what kind of retirement toys you want, etc. 

The boat & camper are almost paid for. No mortgage on the Ponderosa. The bride has also set aside a nice IRA and pension while I paid the bills. 

My kids are going to be set up a lot better than I was. 

Have a plan. Stick with it. Buy what you need. Rathole cash every chance you get & forget you have it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

gman1772 said:


> ...My kids are going to be set up a lot better than I was.
> 
> Whattt??? You mean your going to leave it all to the kids? My wife and I already decided that we're going to spend it all....we want everybody to be sad when we leave


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Tuff View Post
Check you financial adviser - he should be telling you to wait 'til 67 to start drawing a check with full benefits

...



Meadowlark said:


> Personally, I would immediately fire any advisor who said that to me.


and while he is at it, tell the guru adviser he can wait till 99yo and he will get much more!!!


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I have been blessed to work part time from home or a cell phone since I was 30. 
Had my son late in life and he'll be out of High School in 8 years. I don't see a reason to retire until then. I'll be 58.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

April 30th is the big day for me, finally decided today....3 1/2 months....countdown has begun....


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Retirement*

At 25,but they did not know it. lol Seriously, at 58 after 34 years in the school business.I had planned on working another 5 years but retired because of the wife's health issues.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

1528mac said:


> gman1772 said:
> 
> 
> > ...My kids are going to be set up a lot better than I was.
> ...


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I never had a real job until I was 35, I scuffled and made art. I plan on 3 more semester at the college. I like what I do and I'm good at it, although I never studied teaching. 

I have investments, rental property and a 403B so I've been good for a while. I do have a new art agent so thats's picking up. I plan to continuing making art, fishing a lot and enjoying my family & friends.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Had a health issue crop up and was able to retire at 50. Was scared Iâ€™d be the guy that died at the office.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> Personally, I would immediately fire any advisor who said that to me.


X2!


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

After 32 years with Exxon I left at 55 and it's been a great 10 year's so far.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

I'm 38. I have a personal hard stop at 55, but my assets will increase dramatically if I wait until 65...I don't think I can make it that long without stroking out. At some point, time becomes more valuable than money.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*OK*

Life is a gamble. So is, "When is the right time to retire" (including when to start drawing Social Security)? Same as insurance, you are betting that something will happen and the insurance company is betting that it won't (or won't happen real soon)! Insurance companies are like gambling casinos, the odds are or the machines are rigged such that they never pay out more than they take in! They win, we lose! Some may win but more others will lose! I'm now done working for today!


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

steverino said:


> Life is a gamble. So is, "When is the right time to retire" (including when to start drawing Social Security)? Same as insurance, you are betting that something will happen and the insurance company is betting that it won't (or won't happen real soon)! Insurance companies are like gambling casinos, the odds are or the machines are rigged such that they never pay out more than they take in! They win, we lose! Some may win but more others will lose! I'm now done working for today!


Your absolutely right about it being a gamble. But so be it an informed gamble, before I retired I amortized by 3 ages, 62, 65 & 67, based on life expetency and ran the numbers against what I paid in. Little did I know about my gamble. I took it at 62, I think a wise choice for me since my bypass last year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

3 more years for me to max out my pension. I'll be 62, and 35 years of service. I'm on of the last few that gets a pension, so I feel lucky. I have a little different approach. I'm not driving myself crazy developing budgets for retirement. I know exactly what it takes per month for us to live comfortable and not worry about money. I've been with Fidelity for my entire career, so with my pension, SS (which I'll start drawing at 62) & 401k, I'll be fine, and leave some for my kids.


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

I retired at 57 1/2 with 31yrs. of service. Wished I would have stayed to 59 1/2 to collect my full retirement benefits. Been retired 9yrs this year and loving every day.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

This guy just retired at 20.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/per...lans-to-spend-the-money/ar-AAuCRNO?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

stammster said:


> This guy just retired at 20.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/pers...lans-to-spend-the-money/ar-AAuCRNO?li=BBnb7Kz


Lucky lil sumona***** got my money.....:tongue:


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Good for him!

I am curious how many of you had working (or lol, independently wealthy) spouses that contributed to your ability to "retire"?


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

I retired at 44. It would not be possible if my wife didnâ€™t continue working for the next 15 to 18 years.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Meadowlark said:


> Personally, I would immediately fire any advisor who said that to me.


Why? From a enjoyment of life perspective? Or financially not worth waiting? I have never ran the numbers just curious.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Two things that make me nervous about retirement, running out of money before I die and lack of brain stimulus. I have to find something that intrigues me. I havent yet. Work is for the most part enjoyable so far. Course that could always change. Been there.


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

I plan on retiring in 2.5 to 3.5 years from now (61 or 62) - planning on a 40 years retirement for my wife (her mom is 95 now and still going), less for me. I plan on my investments covering us for long term care. I've got to get my last son out of college (spring 2019 hopefully) which is the last major expense we've got. 

When I retire, I'm hoping to fish a lot more when the weather allows rather than only when I can go - I want a kayak, bay boat, and offshore boat. We will be splitting time between here and our place in Orange Beach, AL. My wife wants to travel but I've been there done that with my job so we will go a couple places she really likes (Ireland and Italy), and I will throw in trips to CR in the winter to balance her travel to keep a good attitude. I hope to visit friends and family more as there's no more PTO. If I find myself getting bored, I'll buy an old car or another boat to work on - no plans on working for anyone else again once I go.


----------



## Captmphillips (Jul 6, 2010)

I retired at 49 after 25 years U.S. Border Patrol. I still have to work until the ex-wife is paid off in 3 more years.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

poppadawg said:


> Why? From a enjoyment of life perspective? Or financially not worth waiting? I have never ran the numbers just curious.


All of the above and much, much more. Many factors (should) go into this important decision. A financial advisor should generate several informed options with pros and cons on each one tailored to the client's specific circumstances...and then let the client make an informed decision. It is a critical decision.

In my case, I've had two instances of being faced with waiting or taking benefits early. Both times I took the early option...and it has resulted in hundreds of thousands of $ that I would not otherwise have had.

Run the numbers, consider every factor you can think of...if you can't run the numbers, then pay someone to do so and if you aren't comfortable with thoroughly thinking through the factors and pros and cons, then hire someone to do that for you...but never, ever make this critical decision without serious contemplation or based on the advise of someone who simplistically says wait until full benefits.

It is a critical decision.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Anyone that doesn't enjoy their time off and at home more than the job had better not retire. The cats I worked with 30 or more years that got bored and went back to work lived in tract housing with a tiny back yard,didn't hunt,fish,camp,build stuff,or garden.They just watched sports and drank beer with their buddies that were just like them. I had a fantastic and good paying job 32 years,but was ready to do my hobbies and wake up on my own without something buzzing in my ear.My wife didn't work.I sunk 20 percent of my pay in 401 and company stock, and retired at 62 with a bigger weekly check than when working 60 hrs. a week.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

peckerwood said:


> The cats I worked with 30 or more years that got bored and went back to work lived in tract housing with a tiny back yard,didn't hunt,fish,camp,build stuff,or garden.They just watched sports and drank beer with their buddies that were just like them.


This sums it up with my work. Although it's not all guys, they all have something in common, they live in the city and don't do any outdoor activities(hunting, fishing, camping, etc..). I tell them I'm gone in 3 years and they tell me that I will be bored. I tell them I have my camp, fishing, hunting and working on the home that will keep me busy for years.

This thread came up right when my wife told me her ex boss suffered a massive stoke on Dec 30th. A nice guy who I met and enjoyed. He worked hard all his life and carved out a nice life and was living it up nicely in retirement. At least he had some years to enjoy his retirement. That is another reason I want to retire in 3 years. I want to enjoy some years doing what I want to do and not what corp America wants me to do.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

RRbohemian said:


> This sums it up with my work. Although it's not all guys, they all have something in common, they live in the city and don't do any outdoor activities(hunting, fishing, camping, etc..). I tell them I'm gone in 3 years and they tell me that I will be bored. I tell them I have my camp, fishing, hunting and working on the home that will keep me busy for years.
> 
> This thread came up right when my wife told me her ex boss suffered a massive stoke on Dec 30th. A nice guy who I met and enjoyed. He worked hard all his life and carved out a nice life and was living it up nicely in retirement. At least he had some years to enjoy his retirement. That is another reason I want to retire in 3 years. I want to enjoy some years doing what I want to do and not what corp America wants me to do.


You are so correct.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*

Some folks actually enjoy work, especially those that are self employed. I don't see myself ever completely stepping out of the game. Being able to fish when I want, work on the less favorable fishing days and calling the shots is almost like being retired. The satisfaction and self gratitude can never be experienced via working for the other guy. However the bills do not get paid unless you produce, which is actually how it should be.

Our society teaches us to go to school, get a degree, get a job, pop babies and start accumulating debt like it's nobody's business, work til 65 or 70 and then try to figure out if you have the means to retire.

That does not sound like life to me. At 65 or 70 a lot of people are too old and worn out to enjoy life, and the journey is not all that gratifying.

Entrepreneurship is not for everyone, as you do not go home and leave work behind, you take it with you 7/24. Including fishing, however once experienced, there is no turning back to the corporate life I once had.

Even if it is managing commercial rental property, I think I'll always have skin in the game.

As for age to retire, if not self employed, asap. Or when you think yo have the means financially.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Had a buddy from high school die last year, he was 64, heart attack while on his lunch break from the office. He'd built a new house on the water, had a lit pier where he'd caught plenty of trout and reds. Older house was up for sale. Filled the new house with furniture. Had a 22 foot Key West boat a dozen years. Crashed his pickup truck during the heart attack. All he ever did was fish and hunt. His widow now lives in the new house on the water, not sure how long that will last. Looks like he should have retired a little sooner. Like five years. 

Me, I retired at 62. Guys who like to hunt and fish after retirement have an advantage over those who don't. Lots of new horizons out there. Draw up a bucket list of places and fish them all. And there are lists of ways to make part-time money and stay active.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Trouthappy said:


> Had a buddy from high school die last year, he was 64, heart attack while on his lunch break from the office. He'd built a new house on the water, had a lit pier where he'd caught plenty of trout and reds. Older house was up for sale. Filled the new house with furniture. Had a 22 foot Key West boat a dozen years. Crashed his pickup truck during the heart attack. All he ever did was fish and hunt. His widow now lives in the new house on the water, not sure how long that will last. Looks like he should have retired a little sooner. Like five years.
> 
> Me, I retired at 62. Guys who like to hunt and fish after retirement have an advantage over those who don't. Lots of new horizons out there. Draw up a bucket list of places and fish them all. And there are lists of ways to make part-time money and stay active.


I agree about the hunting and fishing part for sure. I retired last April 30th at 57 years old and fish several times a week behind my house as well as multiple hunting trips throughout the year. I normally shoot my rifles,pistols and shotguns several times a month. I recommend retiring as early as you can if you have plans. If you plan on sitting around staring at the TV then you are likely better off staying active with your work!


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Retired at 68. Had job I liked but actually had to work a couple of extra years to get my wife on Medicare. Have never woke up wishing I had a job to go to.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

RFN, if my numbers hit this week. Lol
Reckon I will start looking in the near future.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Curious, how do all of you early retiree's afford health insurance?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> Curious, how do all of you early retiree's afford health insurance?


X2, mine and dependents are free as long as I go to work M-F:help:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

bigfishtx said:


> Curious, how do all of you early retiree's afford health insurance?


Mine's in my budget.....but the increases better slow down! Something's gotta give at some point. How many people can afford $1500 monthly(plus) for insurance???....


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

bigfishtx said:


> Curious, how do all of you early retiree's afford health insurance?


We just hold our nose and pay the premium. When I was hired the company I worked for paid for their retirees health insurance. That was one of the benefits that sold me on them. Then, about 20 years ago, they changed the policy to only pay for half of the retirees insurance. About ten years ago they said "retirees can stay on our group plan, but we won't pay for any of it". I retired three years ago and planned on paying for health insurance as part of my cost of living calculations. Now, last year, they kicked all of the retires off of the group plan. They give us a little bit to help pay for insurance on the marketplace, but it doesn't help much. I didn't know how good my insurance was until I lost it. I am now paying three times as much for much crappier insurance. Still better than working. I just hope the market keeps on.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> Curious, how do all of you early retiree's afford health insurance?


I paid the high premiums for PPO until BCBS pulled out of the market for self employed insurance in Texas a couple of years ago. I'm on my wifes work insurance now.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> Curious, how do all of you early retiree's afford health insurance?


I just talk to my insurance agent, Mr. Dover. First name Ben. Mr. Ben Dover...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

BretE said:


> Mine's in my budget.....but the increases better slow down! Something's gotta give at some point. How many people can afford $1500 monthly(plus) for insurance???....


I guess by the time one is ready to retire his house is paid for, so, now the health insurance takes up that saving....:work:


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Iâ€™ll retire when thereâ€™s sufficient money to which at this rate Iâ€™d better live to 150.


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

I hope to be in a position at 59 1/2 to make the call. 

Id like to back off at 60 and fully retire at 62. Time and balances will tell


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> Curious, how do all of you early retiree's afford health insurance?


At 40 I am several years younger than most people on here that have retired. When I realized that I would not be going back to work I started looking for insurance and found a plan that is only $2800 a years. But it has a high deductible and is basically just to cover major medical and accidents. I still pay cash for doctors visits and meds. I could have added a policy for medicine but after going thru the numbers it was cheaper to pay for med out right that for them to be covered by insurance.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

michaelbaranowski said:


> At 40 I am several years younger than most people on here that have retired. When I realized that I would not be going back to work I started looking for insurance and found a plan that is only $2800 a years. But it has a high deductible and is basically just to cover major medical and accidents. I still pay cash for doctors visits and meds. I could have added a policy for medicine but after going thru the numbers it was cheaper to pay for med out right that for them to be covered by insurance.


For young people I think the smart way is to contribute to an HSA. You get the tax break while working and then pay no taxes on it when used on medical costs. If you start early you can have enough saved up where you can use the money in the HSA to offset medical costs until medicare kicks in if you retire before the age of 65.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

RRbohemian said:


> For young people I think the smart way is to contribute to an HSA. You get the tax break while working and then pay no taxes on it when used on medical costs. If you start early you can have enough saved up where you can use the money in the HSA to offset medical costs until medicare kicks in if you retire before the age of 65.


I did have a HSA when I was working. And was sure to max it out every year. With everything I have read about insurance the HSA is about the only positive I have find about insurance


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Iâ€™m eligible to retire now, took a promotion a few years ago that will increase my retirement by 50% if I stick it out for 5 years. That date is August of 2019, I will be 57 and have 31 years in teacher retirement system. I love my job and always have, but time with my wife is more important to me than my job.


----------



## Liv'n_the_dream (Jun 11, 2016)

railbird said:


> Iâ€™m eligible to retire now, took a promotion a few years ago that will increase my retirement by 50% if I stick it out for 5 years. That date is August of 2019, I will be 57 and have 31 years in teacher retirement system. I love my job and always have, but time with my wife is more important to me than my job.


This is an example of why public pensions get into trouble. 26 years of the funding for your pension has been at a lower salary basis, yet the 5 year highest salary gets you a 50 % higher payout for what is likely 30+ years. I'm not critical of you, I'd do the same thing. I've seen this scenario repeated multiple times at my local school district. Principals and coaches are moved to admin as directors of special programs, etc for the last few years of their careers at a substantial increase in compensation and consequently a bigger retirement check. My local school board has a deputy superintendent of HR, assistant superintendent of HR, and HR manager all at greater than $100k.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

I've been planning to retire for the last 5 or 6 years, been technically eligible for a lot longer than that. Just couldn't think of a good enough reason to do it. Nothing pushing me out and nothing pulling me in another direction. But its time now to start cashing in some of those chips.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

My fuzzy math says I should be a gobillionaire if I can just get this college thing wrapped up with the last 2 kids.


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

56 now and eligible to retire next year. I am using the Teacher Retirement System. My wife has 5 more years to become eligible so I will stick it out, too. I will be 61 and should be at 2/3 salary average of my 5 best years.

I am looking at moving back to Oklahoma since I am in the Chickasaw nation with full benefits. We have a 13 acre bass pond that I plan on building near. Fishing and keeping the shore line clear will be my priorities.


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

Question. What is this pension thing I keep hearing about?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm the luckiest boy you ever met. Grew up on McCarty Drive, got a refinery job, got a couple promotions, and retired at 58. Then I did what I swore I wouldn't do...come back as contract. Did that for 5 years all over the US. Loved it. I retired with a decent pension, a very decent 401k and the same insurance benefits and costs until I hit 66.
Very fortunate.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

hook'n'em said:


> How do you know when you have enough $$ saved for retirement? What is that number? I know it's different for everyone. My financial adviser says I can quit at 60. Not sure I want to. I want to go to 62 so I can start getting my SS. At 65 start collecting my pension and drawing off of my 401 (k). Not sure what to expect from the wifee's Teachers Retirement Plan.
> 
> Never too early to start planning.


If you can find a nearby TRS retirement seminar, go.
Look at the reduced pension with survivors benefits.


----------

